# Alcoholic Parent.



## MPichardo (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey do any of you out there have an alcoholic parent? that speaks very bad when their in that state. I do, and it increases my anxiety a lot because I don't know what they would do or say. Anyone else experience this? and what do you do to cope?


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Strangely enough... even with all the craziness I faced as a child (unaware of most of it at the time) I never really had an experience with anyone who abused alcohol. My parents didn't need it in order to say or do rude things to each other. 

If someone thought you were crazy... they'd just flat out tell you. My family was brutally honest. 

Also... I don't have much contact with either side of my paternal or maternal relatives. So there could be problems there, but I wouldn't know it.


----------

